# Glenn's Tank Thread



## GlennLever (Dec 29, 2015)

I have a brand new Marineland 110 gal high (48 x 18 x 30)

How much rock can you safely put into it?

note, I have an under gravel filter, so the rock is not sitting on the bottom glass.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Usually you want the rock to sit on the bottom glass. Unknown if rock will damage your UGF.

You can completely fill the tank to the brim with rock and stand on top of it without breaking the glass.

It is hard to stack the rock higher than 1/2 the height of the tank in a tank of normal height...probably will not be able to get to the full height of your tank.


----------



## GlennLever (Dec 29, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Usually you want the rock to sit on the bottom glass. Unknown if rock will damage your UGF.
> 
> You can completely fill the tank to the brim with rock and stand on top of it without breaking the glass.
> 
> It is hard to stack the rock higher than 1/2 the height of the tank in a tank of normal height...probably will not be able to get to the full height of your tank.


I just want to build up the center ridge a little more, sounds like I an safe.

found this video


----------



## GlennLever (Dec 29, 2015)

Sent an e-mail to Marineland, The bottom of my tank is not tempered glass.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Ah I did not know any mfg tank bottoms were not tempered glass. What did they say about the weight it would support?


----------



## GlennLever (Dec 29, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Ah I did not know any mfg tank bottoms were not tempered glass. What did they say about the weight it would support?


Now that is an interesting question.

I sent that question to "Contact Us" (Marineland(how much weight in rocks?)) before I sent the question on weather the bottom was tempered glass.

I received the answer to the tempered glass question but no answer to the question on how much weight.

I added two more large rocks today and some pieces of wood I had around. Now the tank is to full of stuff and I have to take something out.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

FWIW, my 220G Perfecto (now Marineland) tank I bought new in 2008? also has no tempered glass panels and I have approx. 300 lbs. or more of Feather rock in my tank and have not had any problems. Just be sure you are careful placing rocks in the tank and that they cannot tumble over once stacked.

Perfecto/Marineland used to have a chart on their website listing their tank specs relating to which glass panes were tempered but I can't find it anymore. I'm sure over the years there can be changes to which panels are tempered or not. On new tanks there is usually a sticker which says which panels are tempered and to not drill them.


----------



## GlennLever (Dec 29, 2015)

Deeda said:


> FWIW, my 220G Perfecto (now Marineland) tank I bought new in 2008? also has no tempered glass panels and I have approx. 300 lbs. or more of Feather rock in my tank and have not had any problems. Just be sure you are careful placing rocks in the tank and that they cannot tumble over once stacked.
> 
> Perfecto/Marineland used to have a chart on their website listing their tank specs relating to which glass panes were tempered but I can't find it anymore. I'm sure over the years there can be changes to which panels are tempered or not. On new tanks there is usually a sticker which says which panels are tempered and to not drill them.


The recite for the tank said Perfecto, sticker on the glass said Marineland.

300 is what I want to put into mine.

I have an under gravel filter so the rocks do not sit on the glass


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I guess someone forgot to update Perfecto to Marineland at your store. :roll:

Will you be using sand or gravel for a substrate?

There may be a possible issue using the UG filter plate IF you are just using it for rock support. It will still collect dirt underneath the plate and there is the chance that the rock weight will crush the plate in places. Just thinking aloud here.


----------



## GlennLever (Dec 29, 2015)

Deeda said:


> I guess someone forgot to update Perfecto to Marineland at your store. :roll:
> 
> Will you be using sand or gravel for a substrate?
> 
> There may be a possible issue using the UG filter plate IF you are just using it for rock support. It will still collect dirt underneath the plate and there is the chance that the rock weight will crush the plate in places. Just thinking aloud here.


Your the second to voice concerns over the under gravel filter.

I am using the same gravel as before, light gray in color, small enough for the fish to move it around.

I use the under gravel filter, have up lift tubes with air stones (hidden behind fake plants), so no dirt problems. By the way it works GREAT.

This is one of the few things that I have left from the old setup.

It has been under my gravel for 30 years an survived. I am gentle with the rocks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds good!

I remember UG filters from years ago when I was still a teenager and worked in a LFS near my house. One trick the owners showed me was to periodically remove the uplift tube and stick a siphon in the plate hole to vacuum out any accumulated crud every couple months. It worked great and I couldn't believe how much stuff came out every time and definitely made a big difference in the water quality.

Fast forward to my 1st 75G tank as an adult and I used the same method for a couple years on a community tank and I often remember the times when I would vacuum out a Kuhli loach or two that always seemed to find their way underneath the UG filter plate. :lol:


----------

